# "The Israeli Army Unit That Recruits Teens With Autism"



## The Bread Guy (9 Jan 2016)

More, from _The Atlantic_:


> _Many autistic soldiers who would otherwise be exempt from military service have found a place in Unit 9900, a selective intelligence squad where their heightened perceptual skills are an asset._
> 
> For eight hours a day, E., 21, sits in front of multiple computer screens, scanning high-resolution satellite images for suspicious objects or movements. As a decoder of Israel’s complex and often heavily civilian battlegrounds, he’s been critical in preventing the loss of life of soldiers on the ground in several different situations, his officers say.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shrek1985 (15 Jan 2016)

Wow. This is pretty awesome. I'm really lucky in the couple of ways my autism can be useful in the Canadian army.


----------

